# Model Train Show at the Sanford Me. Lion's Club



## kootch88 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just an FYI for the folks in the northeast, there is a show in Sanford coming up 4/10.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

That's nice of you to post. Thanks. A little far for me in RI, but I like the idea of forum members keying each other in on upcoming shows. Much appreciated.

TJ


----------



## kootch88 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey guys, I put the wrong date for the train show in Sanford, Me. Here is the correct info on the following link:
http://www.stagingtracks.com/shows/1289-sanford-lions-club-annual-all-gauge-model-railroad-show

April 18 10-3pm. 4 bucks for adults.

Sanford Memorial Gym
Main St (Route 109) 
Sanford, ME 04001


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It is a good show. DOn't know if I will make it back in time. Today, there is a small show in LaJolla at a Lutheran church on Scenic drive. Life is rough on the west coast.

I wear a San Diego Short Line ball cap, orange and blue. I'll have it on when I go.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

What are you doin' in Lotus Land, T-Man? *L*


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

To answer your question, buying train stuff! Tracking down dealers and shows like a ravenous dog and showing up with a wad of howling mad cash. WOlf Call!

Pretty graphic text Huh? (Mad cash doesn't mean nesssarily a lot of it!)

Any news on the show?

I didn't make. Work got extended. Now I have missed it two years in a row.  I did attend two TTOS meetings one in Lajolla the other in Acadia by Pasedena.  I got the 1689 whistle tender in Lajolla. I didn't know what to expect but I found it at the last table. The La meet was larger there I found the 1668 just inside the door as I entered. As if it was waiting for me. Like a scrounge I found a couple of junk boxes. I got 6 bar end couplers and a front wheel set that fits the lamp base to the 2026 loco. I was hopping it would fit the 9056 but no dice. At another box I got a whistle unit, a sound button two 022 power plugs and four 022 lanterns and a manual throw for an 042 switch. Then got the small and large loco tires. I also found repro lanterns for the 021 prewar manual switch, so expect that thread to rise from the dust too. As I said before a lot fun.


----------



## kootch88 (Feb 28, 2010)

Nothing since the web site listed the date wrong, it was the tenth. There is one in Topsham tomorrow that I will not be able to attend!


----------

